# Bad luck / karma / fate CAN CHANGE



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

If you're like me, you know what it is to feel like a black cat crawled onto your mother's belly as she was about to give birth to you. The feeling that bad luck follows you around can be dreadful.

But if you just try to be optimistic, take your mind off it and persevere, occasionally something good will happen.

Today I went to our orientation for students going to Study on a special scholarship to Cuba. It was 11 of us.

lo & behold out of that 11 is :
-a slightly older girl from my village
-a guy i remember slightly from high school basketball
-2 others guys who i remember vaguely as seniors, when i was a freshman
- 2 girl i went to college with
-another girl i went to college with whom i had a HUGE crush on.

The girl I had the crush on, studied Spanish at college, that's gonna come in handy in an all-spanish country.


....SO .. things are look bright


----------



## Whoareyou (Jun 8, 2010)

*That nice*

Thas nice but are you making a good income?


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Whoareyou said:


> *Thas nice but are you making a good income?*


What ? Dude, I have no idea what you mean by that.

Do you always answer people this disjointed ?

Jeez ... Its like me talking about baseball, and you responding, by saying " bacon tastes great."


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*

Congratulations, Vincymon. Good to see some positive changes in your life.

And to the others, well, nobody so far has managed to disprove the existence of God, Santa or Unicorns for that matter. Granted, they haven't proved it either but I'm fond of the phrases: "the walking bags of water on one planet in one solar system , in one galaxy, speak to the universe of what is and what is not real" and "there are more things in heaven and earth than are dreamed of in my philosophy". So, if people want to believe in fate and Karma, I see no problem with that. Not that people need my permission with regard what to believe in. Just saying.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats, Vincymon! So you're actually going to Cuba? That's very cool!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Congrats, Vincymon! So you're actually going to Cuba? That's very cool!


Thanks, mate


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

im not sure i understand this post? it just sounds like youre going on a trip with a few girls you had unreciprocated feelings for?

also not to sound ignorant but you live in a /village?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

It turns out that you recognize all these people and including a girl you liked too. That's kind of exciting. It's like you have conversation starters from the last time you have seen them. It sounds like you will have some fun for sure and have a positive resource experience for the future to recall later. Any improvement at all is still an improvement. You will do good enough whatever happens. You will get something out of it and will learn and be stronger and more confident.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> It turns out that you recognize all these people and including a girl you liked too. That's kind of exciting. It's like you have conversation starters from the last time you have seen them. It sounds like you will have some fun for sure and have a positive resource experience for the future to recall later. Any improvement at all is still an improvement. You will do good enough whatever happens. *You will get something out of it and will learn and be stronger and more confident.*


Yep, that's the general idea. Airport anxiety, dating anxiety, new-situation-anxiety .. I will have to get over it. 
But knowing some of the people I am traveling / going to be living with, is a big relief.


----------

